#ubuntu-charlas 2010-11-01
<gasgodoy> Hola
<gasgodoy> buenas !!!
<gasgodoy> alguien vivo aqui?
<gasgodoy> dfggdfgdf
<gasgodoy_> Hola
<gasgodoy_> buenos días desde Buenos Aires
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-11-03
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, hi
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> how was your dinner?
<Rodrigo-Antofaga> ??
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-11-04
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como vas¿?
<PabloRubianes> por dormir :P
<PabloRubianes> vos?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje llegando a estudiar xD
<SergioMeneses> mañana parcial de redes :S
<PabloRubianes> que embole eso!
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> es lo mas aburrido de la computacion
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, es pura teoria S:
<PabloRubianes> 7 millones de protocolos
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-11-06
<ElWuilMeR> Te falto aquí dar los buenos dias... xD
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-11-07
<echi> wujuuu
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-11-02
<haze2008> hi
<haze2008> who are here?
